# Hello from Down Under



## Maiko (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi everyone.  

My name is Anne and I live in Perth, Western Australia. I work at a cat refuge but do not own any myself as I already have 2 wonderful doglets. Maybe one day I'll have a cat to call my own, you never know. :wink: My favourite breed is the chocolate or lilac mink Tonkinese.


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

welcome! I love the tonkinese breed too!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

There has been quite a few Australians registering lately, how cool!

Welcome aboard, Maiko!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and let us know when you adopt a kitty :wink:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome Maiko


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

I really admire you, Maiko because you work at a cat refuge, as my dream. Welcome to the forum but a small question  I don't know the meaning of "doglet"


----------



## JungleKitty (Jan 4, 2004)

*Welcome!*

Hi there! I've always wanted to visit Australia.  Maybe once I'm not broke I can fly on over. :lol: What kind of doglets do you have? Is doglet an Australian term...because my friend and I started putting a 'let' at the end of every animal we'd refer to. Catlet, doglet, birdlet...you get the idea. I just thought it was something we made up. I guess I'm not so original after all.
Let us know when you've decided to add a little catlet to your life! I highly recomed them!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Maiko, Welcome! Yes, it's always great to have a member from Australia. How wonderful that you are working at a refuge. I have always had at least one or more dogs and cats. No problems. Yes, Tonkinese are beautiful. I have Siamese, and love them. They're great. It's a great joy! I hope you soon get your Tonkinese.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Great to have you! Please tell us more about the refuge -- that is so interesting.


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

welcome!!!!! @@@


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome!! >>>(


----------

